# Device keeping my computer from automatically going to sleep



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

So i am having almost the same issue as this post https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/device-keeping-my-computer-from-automatically-going-to-sleep-856977.html

The differences are i am on windows 10 and when i type in the powercfg -requests, i get under systems USB\VID_1038&PID_1294&MI_03\7&afd34a2&0&0003.
So i figured out what that was, it is a HID-compliant vendor-defined device, following that post i sent the powercfg -devicequery wake_armed > 0 & notepad 0 command and got this. HID Keyboard Device


> HID Keyboard Device (001)
> Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V
> HID Keyboard Device (003)
> HID Keyboard Device (004)
> ...


Then i typed in powercfg -devicequery wake_from_any > 0 & notepad 0 and got this.


> Intel(R) 200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 - A294
> Motherboard resources
> High Definition Audio Device
> HID-compliant system controller
> ...


What i am trying to figure out now is what number HID-compliant vendor-defined device i need to run the powercfg -devicedisablewake "High Definition Audio Controller" command on.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

So i figured out something last night, it is actually not the HID-compliant vendor-defined device that is causing my computer to not go into screensaver. I thought it was from reading a reddit post where people were having the same issue.
The response from the powercfg -request did not 100% match up though to the device instance path, so i decided to browse some of the devices related to the HID-compliant vendor-defined device since it had the right VID and PID.
I found it to actually be a Usb Audio Device named Arctis Pro Wireless Game, which is my wireless headphones. So i looked over the list again for Arctis Pro Wireless Game and found it, and entered the powercfg -devicedisablewake "Arctis Pro Wireless Game" and got You do not have permission to enable or disable device wake. Tried it as well in powershell run as admin.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

Any potential solution


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the latest driver https://steelseries.com/engine


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

Have uninstalled and installed latest version from website, issue still persists


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin, and copy paste this cmd:-

powercfg –restoredefaultschemes (press enter) 

Restart computer, and try to disable it again.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for that suggestion, but i still received 

You do not have permission to enable or disable device wake.

when i ran powercfg –restoredefaultschemes, was i supposed to receive a response. it just went back to waiting for next command.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no you don't get a response(means it worked). Open another cmd as admin and copy paste:-

powercfg /list > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please copy paste the notepad output here. The power scheme GUI will be revealed, your default will have an * at the end.

We can use this it set your security descriptors on that scheme to defaults, should give you access.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

Existing Power Schemes (* Active)
-----------------------------------
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Balanced) *
Power Scheme GUID: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c (High performance)
Power Scheme GUID: a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a (Power saver)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we may need to do more then this, if you have fast start active, please disable it, we may also need to rebuild the hiberfil.sys file. Open a cmd as admin and copy paste:-

powercfg /getsecuritydescriptor 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

O:BAG:SYD(A;CI;KRKW;;;BU)(A;CI;KA;;;BA)(A;CI;KA;;;SY)(A;CI;KA;;;CO)(A;CI;KR;;;AC)(A;CI;KR;;;S-1-15-3-1024-1502825166-1963708345-2616377461-2562897074-4192028372-3968301570-1997628692-1435953622)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, first change your default security scheme to high performance, next open a cmd prompt as admin and run:-

powercfg -h off (Press enter)

Restart computer,

Next open a cmd as admin and type:-

powercfg -h on (press enter)

restart computer 

Next change power scheme back to balanced, open a cmd prompt and copy paste this:-

powercfg /setsecuritydescriptor ActionSetActive O:BAG:SYD(A;CI;KR;;;BU)(A;CI;KA;;;BA)(A;CI;KA;;;SY)(A;CI;KA;;;CO)

Restart computer, now check that you can access the errant entry's. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't understand what you mean by errant entry's.

I tried to run the device disable wake command again and got the same error. computer will still not sleep or go to screensaver


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, errant refers to the device you were having problems with.

We need to dig deeper, open device manager and locate your wireless headphones, right click and select properties then the "Details" tab. Expand the options under "Device Description" look for "Class GUI" note down the details (you can right click and select copy). 

Next, open regedit, navigate to:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class

Scroll down till you locate the class gui (from device manager), expand the details and look in the right payne :-

Click PnPCapabilities.
On the Edit menu, click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 24, and then click OK.

Note By default, a value of 0 indicates that power management of the device is enabled. A value of 24 will prevent Windows 10 from turning off the device or let the device wake the computer from standby.

If you are worried about playing in the registry, then export the key to your desktop before making any changes. This way you can revert them if required, or just post the details here and we will write a cmd script to make the changes for you, please though do make the export key backup.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

It doesn't appear i have the PnPCapabilities. attached is a screenshot of the class guid and the class guid in regedit. I work in IT, so not unfamiliar with modifying the registry if needed.

https://i.gyazo.com/5f8eb365ebeb63902feeb2998695dfe6.png


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well you need to find the device identifier, it will be one of the expanded sub keys 

0000, 0001 etc... expand till you find the device, it will appear under one of those keys.


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

So i think it is either 10 or 11 as they have matching "Matching Device id" names. Still didnt find the PnPCapabilities. Pretty sure this is the right driver, thats what it says in the powercfg -requests.

https://i.gyazo.com/5b00c440c9aad53711c4c84ff4891c77.png


----------



## jkiejr (Feb 24, 2019)

Power Efficiency Diagnostics Report
Computer Name	DESKTOP-93NU4O3
Scan Time	2019-03-14T02:34:02Z
Scan Duration	60 seconds
System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
System Product Name	System Product Name
BIOS Date	05/11/2018
BIOS Version	1205
OS Build	17763
Platform Role	PlatformRoleDesktop
Plugged In	true
Process Count	251
Thread Count	3765
Report GUID	{c4fb6a5e-2769-46ab-a331-4e3069b2bca2}
Analysis Results
Errors
System Availability Requests:System Required Request
The device or driver has made a request to prevent the system from automatically entering sleep.
Requesting Driver Instance	USB\VID_1038&PID_1294&MI_00\7&afd34a2&1&0000
Requesting Driver Device	USB Audio Device
System Availability Requests:System Required Request
The device or driver has made a request to prevent the system from automatically entering sleep.
Requesting Driver Instance	䣠핷
Requesting Driver Device	
System Availability Requests:System Required Request
The device or driver has made a request to prevent the system from automatically entering sleep.
Requesting Driver Instance	䎠핷
Requesting Driver Device	
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	USB Composite Device
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_04D8&PID_EED3
Port Path	6,2
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	USB Composite Device
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_1038&PID_1290
Port Path	4,2
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	USB Composite Device
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_1038&PID_1294
Port Path	4,3
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	Generic USB Hub
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_04D8&PID_EEC5
Port Path	6
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	BEHRINGER UMC202HD 192k
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_1397&PID_0507
Port Path	5
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	Generic USB Hub
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_0451&PID_2036
Port Path	4
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	USB Composite Device
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_062A&PID_4101
Port Path	1
USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend
This device did not enter the USB Selective Suspend state. Processor power management may be prevented when this USB device is not in the Selective Suspend state. Note that this issue will not prevent the system from sleeping.
Device Name	USB Composite Device
Host Controller ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF
Host Controller Location	PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
Device ID	USB\VID_046D&PID_C53A
Port Path	3
CPU Utilizationrocessor utilization is high
The average processor utilization during the trace was high. The system will consume less power when the average processor utilization is very low. Review processor utilization for individual processes to determine which applications and services contribute the most to total processor utilization.
Average Utilization (%)	37.60
Platform Power Management CapabilitiesCI Express Active-State Power Management (ASPM) Disabled
PCI Express Active-State Power Management (ASPM) has been disabled due to a known incompatibility with the hardware in this computer.
Warnings
Platform Timer Resolutionlatform Timer Resolution
The default platform timer resolution is 15.6ms (15625000ns) and should be used whenever the system is idle. If the timer resolution is increased, processor power management technologies may not be effective. The timer resolution may be increased due to multimedia playback or graphical animations.
Current Timer Resolution (100ns units)	10000
Maximum Timer Period (100ns units)	156250
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	16976
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	4324
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	7104
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\Discord.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	15292
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Epic Games\Launcher\Portal\Binaries\Win64\EpicGamesLauncher.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	14136
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience\NVIDIA Share.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	9592
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\webwallpaper32.exe
Platform Timer Resolution:Outstanding Timer Request
A program or service has requested a timer resolution smaller than the platform maximum timer resolution.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	12360
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\webwallpaper32.exe
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	LightingService.exe
PID	4400
Average Utilization (%)	24.45
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\GLCKIO2.sys	17.38
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	5.85
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll	0.52
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	Discord.exe
PID	7104
Average Utilization (%)	2.77
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.71
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Roaming\Discord\0.0.305\modules\discord_voice\discord_voice.node	0.57
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\Discord.exe	0.46
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	dwm.exe
PID	1196
Average Utilization (%)	0.92
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll	0.26
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7a8e74171e1b8492\nvwgf2umx_cfg.dll	0.18
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.09
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	System
PID	4
Average Utilization (%)	0.84
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7a8e74171e1b8492\nvlddmkm.sys	0.61
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.16
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms2.sys	0.02
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	audiodg.exe
PID	10256
Average Utilization (%)	0.66
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.16
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll	0.16
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS	0.15
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	logitechg_discord.exe
PID	11496
Average Utilization (%)	0.38
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
0.21
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll	0.04
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.03
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	wallpaper64.exe
PID	9004
Average Utilization (%)	0.36
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7a8e74171e1b8492\nvwgf2umx.dll	0.16
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.04
\SystemRoot\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7a8e74171e1b8492\nvlddmkm.sys	0.02
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	LCore.exe
PID	14200
Average Utilization (%)	0.35
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.11
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.05
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe	0.03
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	EpicGamesLauncher.exe
PID	15292
Average Utilization (%)	0.29
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.11
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Epic Games\Launcher\Portal\Binaries\Win64\EpicGamesLauncher.exe	0.06
\SystemRoot\System32\win32kfull.sys	0.02
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	svchost.exe
PID	3636
Average Utilization (%)	0.27
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.13
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.07
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll	0.05
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	chrome.exe
PID	18360
Average Utilization (%)	0.24
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\72.0.3626.121\chrome_child.dll	0.23
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.00
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.00
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	Discord.exe
PID	10424
Average Utilization (%)	0.24
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\libGLESv2.dll	0.04
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\Discord.exe	0.04
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7a8e74171e1b8492\nvwgf2um_cfg.dll	0.04
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	chrome.exe
PID	12136
Average Utilization (%)	0.24
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\72.0.3626.121\chrome_child.dll	0.22
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.00
0.00
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	chrome.exe
PID	17360
Average Utilization (%)	0.23
Module	Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\72.0.3626.121\chrome_child.dll	0.22
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.00
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.00
Information
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	16976
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\72.0.3626.121\chrome_child.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	4324
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\72.0.3626.121\chrome_child.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	7104
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\Discord.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Users\joe\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.305\Discord.exe
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	15292
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Epic Games\Launcher\Portal\Binaries\Win64\EpicGamesLauncher.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files (x86)\Epic Games\Launcher\Portal\Binaries\Win64\EpicGamesLauncher.exe
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	14136
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience\NVIDIA Share.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience\libcef.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience\NVIDIA Share.exe
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	9592
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\webwallpaper32.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\libcef.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\webwallpaper32.exe
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Platform Timer Resolution:Timer Request Stack
The stack of modules responsible for the lowest platform timer setting in this process.
Requested Period	10000
Requesting Process ID	12360
Requesting Process Path	\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\webwallpaper32.exe
Calling Module Stack	\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\wallpaper_engine\bin\libcef.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
\Device\HarddiskVolume6\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Power Policy:Active Power Plan
The current power plan in use
Plan Name	OEM Balanced
Plan GUID	{381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e}
Power Policyower Plan Personality (Plugged In)
The personality of the current power plan when the system is plugged in.
Personality	Balanced
Power Policy:802.11 Radio Power Policy is Maximum Performance (Plugged In)
The current power policy for 802.11-compatible wireless network adapters is not configured to use low-power modes.
Power Policy:Video quality (Plugged In)
Enables Windows Media Player to optimize for quality or power savings when playing video.
Quality Mode	Optimize for Video Quality
Battery:Analysis Success
Analysis was successful. No energy efficiency problems were found. No information was returned.
Platform Power Management Capabilities:Supported Sleep States
Sleep states allow the computer to enter low-power modes after a period of inactivity. The S3 sleep state is the default sleep state for Windows platforms. The S3 sleep state consumes only enough power to preserve memory contents and allow the computer to resume working quickly. Very few platforms support the S1 or S2 Sleep states.
S1 Sleep Supported	false
S2 Sleep Supported	false
S3 Sleep Supported	true
S4 Sleep Supported	true
Platform Power Management Capabilities:Connected Standby Support
Connected standby allows the computer to enter a low-power mode in which it is always on and connected. If supported, connected standby is used instead of system sleep states.
Connected Standby Supported	false
Platform Power Management Capabilitiesrocessor Power Management Capabilities
Effective processor power management enables the computer to automatically balance performance and energy consumption.
Group	0
Index	0
Idle State Count	3
Idle State Type	ACPI Idle (C) States
Nominal Frequency (MHz)	3401
Maximum Performance Percentage	100
Lowest Performance Percentage	23
Lowest Throttle Percentage	23
Performance Controls Type	ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States
Platform Power Management Capabilitiesrocessor Power Management Capabilities
Effective processor power management enables the computer to automatically balance performance and energy consumption.
Group	0
Index	1
Idle State Count	3
Idle State Type	ACPI Idle (C) States
Nominal Frequency (MHz)	3401
Maximum Performance Percentage	100
Lowest Performance Percentage	23
Lowest Throttle Percentage	23
Performance Controls Type	ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States
Platform Power Management Capabilitiesrocessor Power Management Capabilities
Effective processor power management enables the computer to automatically balance performance and energy consumption.
Group	0
Index	2
Idle State Count	3
Idle State Type	ACPI Idle (C) States
Nominal Frequency (MHz)	3401
Maximum Performance Percentage	100
Lowest Performance Percentage	23
Lowest Throttle Percentage	23
Performance Controls Type	ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States
Platform Power Management Capabilitiesrocessor Power Management Capabilities
Effective processor power management enables the computer to automatically balance performance and energy consumption.
Group	0
Index	3
Idle State Count	3
Idle State Type	ACPI Idle (C) States
Nominal Frequency (MHz)	3401
Maximum Performance Percentage	100
Lowest Performance Percentage	23
Lowest Throttle Percentage	23
Performance Controls Type	ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States
Device Drivers:Analysis Success
Analysis was successful. No energy efficiency problems were found. No information was returned.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well i am not in front of your computer, if it was me and a device caused me problems I would get rid of the device, assuming it is not something you have done yourself, do you use any third party optimizes or third party AV's? Have you tried invoking the default admin account and seeing if the problem continues.

I really cannot assist you further, I have no idea what is causing your problem now.


----------

